# Boot geklaut



## Nordangler (25. September 2004)

Nun habe auch ich das Pech gehabt, beim angeln bestohlen zu werden.Oder eher gesagt ich habe mein Boot verliehen an einem Freund der damit in Apenrade angeln war

Dort haben dann Donnerstag Abend 2 Personen meinen Trailer gezockt. Zwangsweise mußte das Boot dort anleint werden ( Im Wasser) Über Nacht wurde dann auch zu guter Letz auch das Boot gestohlen. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein 4,20 Aluboot mit blauem Neopren bezug auf den Bänken. Der Name des Bootes lautet Erik. Motor war ein 8 PS Mercury Motor 4 Zylinder.
Das Motordeck war schwarz angemalt und mit einer 6 gekennzeichnet.
Die Diebe wohnen dort in der Nähe, aber die Polizei vor Ort war wohl hier nicht schnell genug. Am Samstag war mein Kollege zum suchen los. Dann kam ihm ein Bus mit meinem Boot entgegen. Mein Kollege konnte nicht schnell genug wenden und hinterher. Ein Anruf bei der dortigen Polizei ergab, das sie sich auch noch nicht weiter darum gekümmert hatten.

Falls einer mal reinzufällig hier oben in Norden oder in Dänemark ist und mein Boot reinzufällig sehen sollte, hoffe ich auf eine Mitteilung.
Danke im vorraus.


Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe auch ich das Pech gehabt, beim angeln bestohlen zu werden.Oder eher gesagt ich habe mein Boot verliehen an einem Freund der damit in Apenrade angeln war
> 
> Dort haben dann Donnerstag Abend 2 Personen meinen Trailer gezockt. Zwangsweise mußte das Boot dort anleint werden ( Im Wasser) Über Nacht wurde dann auch zu guter Letz auch das Boot gestohlen. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein 4,20 Aluboot mit blauem Neopren bezug auf den Bänken. Der Name des Bootes lautet Erik. Motor war ein 8 PS Mercury Motor 4 Zylinder.
> Das Motordeck war schwarz angemalt und mit einer 6 gekennzeichnet.
> ...



Schei§§e,
Hast Du kein Foto vom Boot?
Setz doch eins rein hier falls Du eins hast.


----------



## Jschleusi (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Oh shit! Und die Polizei kümmert das nicht??:e  Naja, wir fahren öfters nach da oben und vieleicht sieht Man ja was.


----------



## Lachsy (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Was eine Schei§§e
Wie jörg schon sachte setzt mal bitte ein bild des bootes rein. Diese Typen sollte man  #q  #q  #q .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nordangler (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Hier könnt ihr euch das Boot anschauen !!!
Ganz runter scrollen.

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=31444&page=4&pp=15
Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Schönes Boot Sven 
Ich weiss schon warum ich jedes mal Slip.
Meins "schläft" immer schön in der Garage.


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Hallo Sven, dass ist ja ne Megasch..... !

Hoffentlich bekommst Du Dein Boot wieder!

Schau Dir mal diesen Link an. Dort solltest Du Dein Boot auch reinstellen.

Ich will Dir ja nicht den Mut nehmen, aber nach Aussage von einem Versicherungsfahnder ist die Aufklärungsquote dabei nur 10 %


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Oh mann, das tut mir Leid für Dich! Die Jungs sollte man einen nach dem anderen Kielholen. Was für eine Sauerei...


----------



## sebastian (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

schei**e ! hast kein nummerschild aufgeschrieben oder halt dein Freund ?


----------



## Fitti (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Wohne zwar nicht in der Nähe von Apenrade, aber sollte ich Dein Boot sehen, mach ich Meldung. Werde auch meine Arbeitskollegen drauf ansetzen.


----------



## Nordangler (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Die Adresse von dem Kerl habe ich inzwischen auch.

Hier ist sie: Bovrup liegt ca. 5 km südlich von Varnes
Straße heißt Brokbjergvej. Das Haus hat ein oranges aussehen, ist ein von den ersten in der Straße. 
Gegenüber von dem Haus stehen große Seecontainer.
Beschreibung der Kerle
Der Eine von denen ist blond der andere ist dunkelhaarig und einen Vollbart.

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Adresse von dem Kerl habe ich inzwischen auch.
> 
> Hier ist sie: Bovrup liegt ca. 5 km südlich von Varnes
> Straße heißt Brokbjergvej. Das Haus hat ein oranges aussehen, ist ein von den ersten in der Straße.
> ...


Na dann musst Du wohl heute noch mal zur Polizei.
Oder gibts sowas nicht im Land der Wikinger?


----------



## Nordangler (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Was hilft mir die deutsche Polizei in Dänemark ??


----------



## oh-nemo (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Was hilft mir die deutsche Polizei in Dänemark ??


Sven, ich meine ja auch die Dänische Polizei


----------



## oh-nemo (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Guck mal hier http://www.politi.dk/polkreds/29GRA.HTM


----------



## Nordangler (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Die dänische Polizei weiß Bescheid. Bloß den ersten Tag haben sie nichts unternommen trotz das sie Bescheid wußten, wen wir und der Hafenmeister verdächtigten.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (25. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Ach ja das Boot ist von der Firma Linder.

Sven


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (26. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Nur mal zu meinem Verständnis, Dein Boot ist geklaut, Du weisst wer es geklaut hat, und weisst jetzt nicht was Du machen sollst.;+


----------



## alberto (26. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht ganz *grübel*


----------



## Nordangler (26. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Mhhh Boot geklaut. Nächsten Tag wußten wir, wer es war, weil wir einen Tip bekommen haben. Polizei am Anfang nichts unternommen. Boot ist irgendwo untergestellt von den Dieben und wir wissen nicht wo. Sollen wir die Bande ( inzwischen wissen wir, das es mehrere sind) einfach mal schütteln?? 

Ja man kann im Moment fragen, was soll ich nun machen???

Sven


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (26. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Relativ einfach, wenn Zeit vorhanden, beschatten bis sie euch zum Boot führen.

Mit ein paar "guten Freunden" die Jungs mal dezent darauf hinweisen das Sie den falschen Leuten das Boot geklaut haben.
In jedem Fall würde ich nicht zu lange warten sonst kannst Du Dein Boot als Bodenplatten betrachten.:g


----------



## Nordangler (26. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Daran habe ich schon gedacht. Aber die Gefahr, ist ziemlich hoch, weil die meisten Kollegen soetwas unterschätzen.
Selber arbeite ich im Knast und kenne mich daher aus.

Sven


----------



## Rainer 32 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Hallo Sven
Das ist ja ne schöne Sch....! Wenn die dänische Polizei sich nicht rührt, würde ich mich mal mit der Polizei in Schleswig in Verbindung setzen. Vieleicht hat das mehr Erfolg, wenn die sich von Amts wegen mit den Dänen in Verbindung setzen. Ich hab das vor einiger Zeit, als ich mal Schwierigkeiten im Ausland hatte, auch mal gemacht, da war die Schleswiger Polizei sehr nett und Hilfsbereit.


----------



## Aalthorsten (26. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Scheiß Situation,
die Polizei im Ausland kannst du getrost vergessen.Und wenn du denen drohst, garantiere ich dir, bist du dann selber der gelackmeierte !
Also immer schön observieren und dann das Boot wieder klauen.


----------



## Laksos (26. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Schildere den Sachverhalt sofort per Telefon deiner Versicherung - wenn du eine hast. Die haben auch Wochenend- u. Nachttelefeonbereitschaft.

Dann hat Interpol in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Versicherungsagenten die Sache vermutlich in 'ner halben Stunde geklärt, wenn die Täter/bzw. Verdächtigen ja schon so weit eindeutig bekannt sind.


----------



## guifri (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

ich glaube, ich wüsste, was ich täte, wenn ich wüsste, wer es wär und mir die staatsmacht nicht hälfe...

du hast deren adresse und sie aber nicht deine...

bei so was hört der spaß und der frieden auf...


----------



## hechtrudi (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

hallo nordangler, 
wir fahren mal kurz rüber zu den typen,holen dein boot zurück!!melden sich bestimmt noch einige die mitkommenaus dem board!polizei und so kramm kannste da vergessen!!das macht man selber!!  rüdi |krach:


----------



## Reisender (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

wie wäre es mit einem AB-Treffen in DK so mit Achim, Langelandklaus, Reisender,und ein paar anderen zum Dick-Dorsch Pilken??|gr: |gr: |gr: 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Öger (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Hallo Nordangler,

wie ist denn die aktuelle Lage?
Bitte mal kurze Info...
Danke 
Gruss Öger


----------



## elefant (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

hallo sven
Schreibe dochmal weiter,wie sich die Lage entwickelt!
Is ja echt Mist Sowas!


----------



## Lenzibald (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Servus. Von meiner Frau ihrem Onkel hams einmal den Außenboarder geklaut. Da haben auf der Donau Russische Schiffer innerhalb von 2 Wochen um die 50 Motoren geklaut. Sind nach ein paar Wochen irgendwo im Osten auf der Polizei zum abholen auf nem Polizeiparkplatz gelegen und als der Onkel seinen Motor wieder holen wollte waren alle wieder vom Parkplatz verschwunden. Hams die der Polizei nochmals geklaut. Versicherung is auch so ne Sache die ersetzen nur den Zeitwert. Der Yamaha war fast 10 Jahre alt aber wie neu hat nen Bagatellbetrag bekommen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Leute, Leute,
immer schön ruhig bleiben. Das Gerede hier mit Selbstjustiz mag ja schön bestimmte Körperteile straffen. Bingt Euch aber höchstens selbst noch in eine dänische Zelle. Ist doch Schwachsinn, was ihr hier verzapft!
Warum glaubt Ihr, muß die Polizei sich auf der Stelle drehen, wenn Ihr ruft? Wiese sollte sie sofort losmarschieren?? Es gibt sicher sogar in Dänemrak Gesetze, die so etwas regeln.
Auch eine deutsche Polizei darf da nicht sofort irgendwo durchsuchen. Wenn irgend ein berufsfremder soviel dummes Zeug über Euren Beruf und Eure berufliche Arbeit reden würde, wie hier oft über die Polizei verballert wird (offenbar sehen viele zuviel Krimis) - jeder Klempner würd sich diese Einmischungen verbitten.
Woher wißt Ihr eigentlich, dass die Polizei nicht längst aktiv ist? Das eventuell eine Durchsuchung aus taktischen Gründen noch hinausgezögert wird, weil da noch ganz andere Dinge laufen?? Wieso könnt Ihr hier bewerten, ob da vielleicht nicht schon lange
umfangreiche Ermittlungen laufen, die mit so einer Schnellerrektion zerstört werden?
Also: Gaaanz ruhig

Zweiter Hinweis: Die Polizei darf in der Regel keine Auskünfte geben. Wenn dem Geschädigkeiten also nicht gesagt wird, heißt das noch lange nicht, das auch nichts getan wird.

Dritter Hinweis:
Es gibt keine Zusammenarbeit von Interpol und Versicherungen. Zunächst macht Interpol keine eigene Ermittlungsarbeit, zweitens hält sie nur Verbindungsbeamte vor,
drittens gilt das in der Regel für Schwerstkriminalität und abschließend: Auch die Versicherungen bekommen keine Informationen der Polizei. Sie können irgendwann als Nebenkläger auftreten und dann über Anwälte eigene Forderungen stellen. Insbesondere gibts aber auch keine Hinweise an Privatdetektive.
Autoversicherungen halten an Schwerpunkten der Kfz Veschiebungen, also in bestimmten osteuropäischen Ländern, Privatermittler vor. Diese ermitteln dort auf eigene Faust, vielleicht auch mal mit etwas Prämien bei den dortigen Polizeien. Aber
ein Boot für wenige tausend Euro zu suchen?? Das lohnt sich für eine Versicherung nicht.
Fazit: Abwarten. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe: Beschwerde bei der dänischen
Botschaft oder auch bei der vorgesetzten Dienststelle der Polizeistation. Ich bin mir aber sicher, man tut den Kollegen dort unrecht. Welches Interesse sollten die denn da verfolgen?


----------



## hechtrudi (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

hin und aufs maul!!!! #h


----------



## angelcalle (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Genau meine Meinung! #6


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Zur Not ein Privates Unternehmen (Detektei) mit der "Rückholung" des Bootes oder zumindest der Klärung des Falles beauftragen. Die Leute sind Professionell und in den meisten Fällen auch gar nicht so teuer, zumal Du die Adresse der Übeltäter hast.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich Dir raten zu einem Anwalt zu gehen und Dich beraten zu lassen.


----------



## AKor74 (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Man, was für ein Mist. Der Trailer war doch bestimmt versichert, oder? Also nicht so das Problem! Das Boot dort liegenzulassen und anzutüteln war Leichtsinn. Ein Anruf und Du hättest 45 min. später dort sein können oder eine andere Person, irgendeinen anderen Anhänger drunter (muß ja kein Trailer sein) und raufladen und weg. Das wird versicherungstechnisch nicht einfach. Die priv. Haftpflicht deines Kumpels könnte unter Umständen dafür aufkommen, die Allianz zahlt bis zu 3000€ für geliehende Sachen. Dein Kumpel soll sich an seine Haftpflicht wenden und schreiben.... Trailer weg, total aufgelöst und verwirrt, wusste nicht was ich machen sollte.....und hoffen das die löhnen. Auf jeden  Fall darf er nicht sachlich Schildern, Trailer weg...Boot dann dort angetütelt bei vollem Bewußtsein und nach Hause gefahren.... Gib es an die Versicherung, vielleicht klappt es. Die zahlen garantiert nicht für Dummheit aber für gewisse Umstände und Unwägbarkeiten schon. Hast du keine eigene Versicherung für das Boot, die auch bei Diebstahl zahlt?

PS: Hoffentlich müssen wir Dir dann zum Vergleichsangeln kein Floß bauen?! Nimm dir für die nächsten Angeltage doch mal einen Spaten, Eisenträger und Fertigbeton mit, , betonier diese in den Parkplatz, damit wir beim Vergleichsangeln die Autos und die Anhänger anketten können.


----------



## sitzangler (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

@ Dolfin
               #6  #6  #6


----------



## Nordangler (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

So meine Lieben.

Das Boot haben wir nun wieder. Auch den Trailer. Die dänische Polizei ist nun nach unseren Aktivitäten aktiv geworden. Hier auch einen Dank an den dänischen Hafenmeister der der dänischen Polizei ordentlich eingeheizt hat.
Es ging über das Wochenende noch eine Fahndung raus nach den beiden mit der Bootsbeschreibung und Personenbeschreibung.

Das Boot haben sie dann Sonntag Abend an einer dänischen Autobahnraststätte gefunden. Beim Boot fehlte das Schild mit den Boots und Nummernangaben (Typenschild) sowie der Motor ist weg. "grummel"
Die Leute werden weiterhin in ganz Dänemark gesucht, da nun vermehrt Anzeigen gegen die beiden auflaufen. Das mit unserem Boot hat die Polizei nun zumindest auf die Spur gebracht. So wurden letzte Woche von denen außerdem noch 5 Bootsmotoren gestohlen.
Die Polizei ist der Meinung das alles nach Polen verschifft wird.

Es ist lieb von euch gemeint, mit mir darüber zu fahren und ein bißchen Gas zu geben. Ist aber leider nicht der richtige Weg. Da werde ich mir selber einmal etwas ausdenken (da ich aus den Medie komme)und dann gegebenfalls, wenn ich Hilfe brauche mich bei euch melden.

Sven


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Glückwunsch, Nordangler!
Ich hoffe, das sich nun auch der eine oder andere Hilfssherrif beruhigt. #h 
Diese vorgeschlagenen Verfahrensweisen führen genau zu dem, was wohl auch immer irgendwie mit Zanderangeln in bestimmten Ecken in Verbindung gebracht wird. Ich finde Gewalt von jeder Seite zum  :v    ---insbesondere, weil ich einen Beruf habe, der mich manchmal dazu zwingt, diese auszuüben.
Was mich noch interessieren würde, Nordangler: Kannst du noch irgendwelche
Tips geben? Das man nach Trailerdiebstahl wohl vorsichtig werden muß, hab ich schon mitgekriegt.
Hatte der Hafenmeister auffälliges "ausbaldowern" mitgekriegt? Auffälliges Interesse an eurem Boot oder eventuell bestimmte Kfz-Kennzeichen?


----------



## Mofo (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Is echt super, dass es wieder da is...#6 #6 #6


----------



## AKor74 (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Das mit dem Fertigbeton ist für dich vermutlich trotzdem eine Überlegung wert!? Wenn man das nächste mal deinen Trailer haben will, muß man somit erst den Eisenträger absägen.


----------



## Nordangler (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Dolfin was machst du denn beruflich??
Wir hatten das Nummernschild und den Wagen. Der Hafenmeister hat uns dann gesagt, wo die wohnen, weil er sie nach der Beschreibung verdächtigt hat.
Die selben hatte er in Verdacht, das sie die Woche davor die 5 Bootsmotoren gestohlen haben.
Kollege hat sich dann auf die Dauer gelegt und nach Bestätigung des Diebstahles und Verdachtes noch einmal die Polizei angerufen und denen alles nocheinmal alles erzählt.

Sven


----------



## hechtrudi (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

schön boot wieder da,ist doch schon mal was!! RÜDI


----------



## oh-nemo (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Boot da, Motor wech .
Bleibt ja doch n bitterer Nachgeschmack und Angst das es nochmal passiert .
Ich sach nur---trailern :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach nur---trailern :m



Und dann sicher wegschließen !

Na da bist Du ja noch mal mit nem blauen Auge davongekommen


----------



## Lotte (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

moin-moin,

 nun fällste aber aus dem rahmen langelandsklaus!!! zumindest ist bei mir dein post nicht mehr eingerahmt!!! sieht lustig aus!!!!

 @nordangler: na wenigstens haste das boot wieder!!! immerhin!!!


----------



## Reisender (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Schitt, und ich habe gerade 50 KG neues blei zum Pilger gießen gekauft:c 

und nu??#c #c #c #c 

|schild-g andere suchen länger    nach:g :g :g 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*



			
				Bodo6741 schrieb:
			
		

> nun fällste aber aus dem rahmen langelandsklaus!!! zumindest ist bei mir dein post nicht mehr eingerahmt!!! sieht lustig aus!!!!



OOOOH habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen !


----------



## Nordangler (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Immer dieser Ausspruch trailern. 
Haben wir doch gemacht. Aber erst Trailer wech und dann das Boot.

Habe euch trotzdem alle lieb.  ;-)

Sven


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Hallo Sven,
schön das sie dir den Humor nicht auch noch geklaut haben. Ich bin seit 31 Jahren Polizist (aber schon 35 Meefoangler!!) Was ist nun wichtiger??


----------



## oh-nemo (29. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> . Ich bin seit 31 Jahren Polizist (aber schon 35 Meefoangler!!) Was ist nun wichtiger??


Bist ja schon n alter Sack


----------



## Nordangler (29. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Denke mal das "aber schon" ist hier von Bedeutung. Oder nicht ??

Sven         ;-)


----------



## hechtrudi (29. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

und ich bin seit 31 jahren bandit!! #6


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

.....hab dich doch längst im Auge! :g


----------



## hechtrudi (29. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Nicht Nur Du!!! #6


----------



## angelcalle (29. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Wer denn noch?? #c


----------



## hechtrudi (29. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

oh digga,was geht? |wavey:


----------



## Ayla (29. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Super ,das du wenigstens Boot und Trailer wiederhast . Ich bin auch immer
recht leichtsinnig mit dem Trailer und werde mir jetzt etwas einfallen
lassen .Nochmals vielen Dank für den Tip mit den Slipanlagen .Vielleicht
bekommst du die Tel.Nr. ja noch raus .





 Ayla


----------



## Nordangler (30. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Werde mein bestes Tun.

Sven |bla:


----------



## Keagnes Fan (30. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Hallo Nordangler, schick mir mal bitte dein Bild von dem Boot per Email (peter@pewolf.de), ich fahre am 15.10 wieder nach Keagnes und habe dort ne menge Freunde.  Hatte im Sommer auch mal einen Diebstahl von nem Boot, in Egernsund direkt unten im Hafen, es gehörte einem Dänen, wir haben das Boot dann beim Pilken auf der Ostsee höhe Sonderborg Sund wieder gesehen, ein anruf bei dem Vorbesitzer und ne halbe stunde später waren 4 weitere Boote auf dem Wasser. Nur nicht zum Fischen :q . Dat hat erst mächtig was auf die Löffel gegeben und dann gings zur Polizei. Hab bei ihm noch was gut, ich lass dein Foto mal in den dortigen Kreisen aushängen, nicht selten das es was hilft.Am besten als JPG Format.
grüsse Keagnes Fan  #h


----------



## Fitti (30. September 2004)

*AW: Boot geklaut*

Moin Nordangler, schön das Dein Boot wieder da ist. Bleibt nur der bittere Beigeschmack des fehlenden Motors (Scheißdeutsch, oder). Na ja, evtl taucht der ja auch noch auf


----------

